# Jeff’s barbecue sauce



## cooperman (Sep 3, 2020)

How long will Jeff’s barbecue sauce last in the refrigerator?
Thanks


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 3, 2020)

I made some and had it in fridge for a couple months probably.  Didn't notice any issues 

Ryan


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 3, 2020)

I usually make multiple batches, keep in in Mason Jars with plastic lids (Mason Jars Makes them) and refrigerate until needed.  Never had an issue even months later.

John


----------



## cooperman (Sep 3, 2020)

Great! Thanks, I made my first batch a couple weeks ago. Both my wife and I really like the sauce. She has been putting it on everything.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 3, 2020)

Is it a good sauce? I’ve never tried it. Just started messing around with making my own sauces this year.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2020)

We like Jeff's sauce as does most people that have tried it when we cook and serve it. 
I try to tell  people even if it isn't exactly what your looking for it's a very good starting point and then you can just tweak it to your tastes


----------

